# Luft '46 in exciting 2D!™



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Been killing time the last couple of weeks by doodling Dornier 335s in various conjectural operational color schemes. As usual, all art in Corel Draw:

http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/whatif4.html










Many more schemes at the link!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

nice - that red Arrow scheme is pretty wild!
Steve


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Gee John, so many *GOOD* choices! What do you do?

I've decided you should do them all....

Agree, hmm?

_Seriously though, good looking schemes all!_ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------

